# Mouse and keyboard stop working after a while.



## wizzymeg (Dec 4, 2010)

Hi sorry if this is in the wrong part of the forums.

Today I got a gaming pc built to the specs I wanted, everything was working fine, then suddenly the mouse and keyboard stopped working - nothing had frozen i was still receiving messages through steam but i couldn't respond. 

I was using a wireless keyboard and mouse so I thought maybe the batteries had died, i switched to a usb mouse and keyboard and still no luck; although both the lights were on on the keyboard and mouse.

I restarted the computer and it still didn't work, i then restarted it again and went into the setup (didnt change anything) exited the setup and tried again, this time it worked only after about 10minutes the keyboard and mouse stopped working again! 

I have no idea what to do and i dont want to send the computer back as ive been waiting a month for this! any suggestions?


----------



## oscer1 (Jan 27, 2010)

hi wizzymeg,

My advice is to have it fixed under the warranty. It could be a motherboard problem. do any usb items work?


----------



## wizzymeg (Dec 4, 2010)

Hey thanks for the reply, I thought the problem was fixed - i left the computer on for 15 minutes and everything was fine, i went into a game and it stopped working. My dad is trying to fix it but no luck!

I can use my external hard drive fine as i was copying over files from my laptop to my computer...i hope i dont have to send it back as ive only just got it


----------



## oscer1 (Jan 27, 2010)

you should not be having problems with such a new computer of 1 day old. advice is have it fixed under the warranty.


----------

